# Crappie



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Hey every one, hope this finds you doing good. I was wondering if someone in the area would want to share a few fillets with an old broken down quarantined lady who hasn't even been able to dip the stick so far this year. Some good crappie sure would hit the spot!! And would put a little something in the freezer.
Well I live on the beach side of Buckeye and hope to hear back from someone having a great day fishing.
Pm me for number or address. Thanks


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I really hope someone closer to Buckeye lake is willing to help you out. If not I will go Tuesday and catch some for you and bring you some filets.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Are you able to drive? I'm very busy this weekend but have plenty of crappie fillets. I could leave them in a cooler on my patio,an PM you my address


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm in groveport,southeast columbus. 25 minutes from buckeye. If unable I could deliver some in the next week or so.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Sgirl- I am more then willing to give you some fillets as well - I live in Canal Winchester and have family obligations today and tomorrow but should be able to make it that way Monday or Tuesday after work. Where can I meet you in Millersport?
You can text me (Joe) at 614-935-2120


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you guys for stepping up to help. I knew someone would and I’m not surprised it is you two


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Made my heart happy to open up my laptop and see the ultra kind response''s !
I am under total quarantine. Suffer from several things that make me high risk to corona-virus. So I can't drive to meet anyone unless you know of a way to trick my daughter into giving up my car keys. I guess she loves me. If my spine wasn't broken I honestly would be walking to the lake, which is just a few short blocks from my home. I don't want to ask anyone to make this long journey but if any one of you was heading this way to go fishing I would be happy to trade some gas money for some fresh fish. I am going to put my cell number on here just in case. Text me if your going to drop some off and I will be on the lookout. Thanks for making an ole Fisher women smile!!! Phone number 614-266-5160


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Sgirl said:


> Made my heart happy to open up my laptop and see the ultra kind response''s !
> I am under total quarantine. Suffer from several things that make me high risk to corona-virus. So I can't drive to meet anyone unless you know of a way to trick my daughter into giving up my car keys. I guess she loves me. If my spine wasn't broken I honestly would be walking to the lake, which is just a few short blocks from my home. I don't want to ask anyone to make this long journey but if any one of you was heading this way to go fishing I would be happy to trade some gas money for some fresh fish. I am going to put my address and cell number on here just in case. Text me if your going to drop some off and I will be on the lookout. Thanks for making an ole Fisher women smile!!!
> 
> 614 266 5160


Gotchya didnt realize how severe it was,sorry to here that.
I should be out by the lake within a couple weeks. When I am I will be sure to pack some crappie,and saugeye for you. Until then I'm sure joe will hook it up! Lol will keep ya supplied....


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Gotchya didnt realize how severe it was,sorry to here that.
> I should be out by the lake within a couple weeks. When I am I will be sure to pack some crappie,and saugeye for you. Until then I'm sure joe will hook it up! Lol will keep ya supplied....


I could never begin to tell you just how rough it is to be so close to the water and not be able to fish. Started fishing at the age of 6 and I am 10 × that age now. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Sgirl,

I removed your address from your post. It just isn't safe to post that information on line for anyone and everyone to see. The world is not filled with just nice guys like on OGF.

I now have your address for anyone that requests it to drop you off some fish or they can call you to get your address.

I'm sure Saugeyefisher and Snyd will help you out and maybe a few others also.

Stay safe.


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Lundy said:


> Sgirl,
> 
> I removed your address from your post. It just isn't safe to post that information on line for anyone and everyone to see. The world is not filled with just nice guys like on OGF.
> 
> ...


Thank you Lundy, I guess I have just never met a fisherman that I didn't like. Also have followed most of them on here so sort of feel like I know them. Appreciate you looking out for me though.


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

Lundy said:


> Sgirl,
> 
> I removed your address from your post. It just isn't safe to post that information on line for anyone and everyone to see. The world is not filled with just nice guys like on OGF.
> 
> ...


Lundy or @Saugeyefisher the address is still show up on saugeyefisher's response.


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Lundy, feel free to remove the whole post. The few that may come through for me can get the number and address from you.
I am overly trusting, sorry about that. These guys who posted made my heart happy. Made me remember my upbringing and I could hear my father's voice telling me that people who fish are a good breed. I guess that's why I wrote my address without giving it a second thought.
So thank you.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The post doesn't need to go at all and I removed the address from the quote, thanks Brandon. I'm sure out of all of the people on here that fish and are close to Buckeye a couple can help out someone in need during these times and they can call you for your address or contact me.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Sgirl - I have your number and will text you in the next day or two when I can head out that way - You can then send me back your address until then take care.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I was just informed the Duckhead dropped off a bag of walleye to her a short time ago.

if we can still get her some crappie it would be great

Thank you for your kind gesture Duckhead!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm just now catching my breath from a busy weekend(gotta sho all the mommas love!)
Sgirl,it seems you are being taken care of well. I'll give ya a couple weeks to digest the walleye and crappie,an drop off a bag of saugeye and crappie within a couple weeks,with a few bluegill fillets in the mix.

Why on the subject. Is there anybody else out there that NEEDS some fillets? I'm sure there are many like me who always have a few bags to spare. My immediate family does not eat much fish. I keep it to feed my inlaws,and give to a few other people I know who enjoy it,but dont really eat much personaly . It is no hassle at all. I enjoy every part of fishing including cleaning my catch every couple trips. So any one who just cant get out or in a crappy situation speak up,or pm one of us regulars. Will make it happen in a safe way.
Sgirl I will reach out in the very near future.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Sgirl said:


> I could never begin to tell you just how rough it is to be so close to the water and not be able to fish. Started fishing at the age of 6 and I am 10 × that age now. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.


change your Phone number,edit your nomber
take one digit out and put that back with speling,like 1 say one,it preven computers automatic programs to pick that up as phone nomber.
stay healty
snag


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Just wanted to say that I had nothing to look forward to on this being Mothers day until a couple of kindly gentlemen showed up on my porch bringing gifts of fish fillets! Don't believe it could have been better!
I have been in quarantined for 9 weeks and was starting to think friends and family had forgotten me. 
I am Happy that I decided to post on here. I had actually wrote the post a few times and deleted it, not really in my nature to ask for anything.
I will keep you all in my prayers and just maybe when my health improves I could do some crappie fishing with this great group of guys.
So thank you, thank you, thank you. : )
Sandra


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

My first photo upload, sorry it is huge.
Thanks to three special anglers, I think I am fed for the year.
I can't thank you enough!!!!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I would personally, like to thank those that have and can help Sgirl.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I would like to say thanks to those that reached out to Sgirl as well. You guys are da Bomb!

if we were all more like that it would be a much finer world!
Thanks again,
Al


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks to those of you that stepped up!
Duckhead with walleye and Snyd with crappie.

With your selfless acts I am reminded of the core community values we held so strongly when we first started OGF many, many, years ago.

Very happy that you were able to get some fish Sgirl.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Sgirl - I hope you enjoy the crappie and maybe when this crazy Covid 19 fades you can have a fish fry with your friends. It was nice meeting you and hope you can get back to the water soon.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys are amazing. Seriously.

You exemplify what community is all about, and thanks for making it feel like 2004 again.

Wow well done guys well done!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

This is one of most positive gestures, and posts in a long time. I miss quite a few that have passed, and some that left the site, for different reasons. Still a great site, just different times.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Great job Duckhead & Snyd for stepping up and helping Sgirl out. And props to Lundy for keeping the thread rolling. OGF really is a unique and special site in today's social media world.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Thank you Lundy for allowing my post. All of you will be in my heart forever.
Sandra


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sandra, It sure was refreshing to see the attention & response to your request. It's hard to ask of others when we're used to a lifetime of being independent. There's a pretty cool core group of members on here & it shows through their actions. I'm a few hours from the Buckeye Lake area but I'll reach out to you if I get a day to run down there with my boat. Thanks to all who helped out. I'm sure that there are many more dedicated members who don't live close to you but were willing to be part of this effort to restock your fish supply. Hope everyone has a great day. Mike


----------



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

i think this the best thread I have ever read on this site and if there are any members of the older generation who need help please don't be shy about asking i am sure there are many fisherman and hunters that would be proud to share the bounty of their harvest


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for sharing! Something positive, seems rare these days...just glad to know there are still great people out there! If i wasn't so far away I'd help as well! Thanks again guys...enjoy them fillets Sandra!!


----------



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

Wow! I agree this is one of the best threads on OGF. I'm almost in tears after reading it. It's so touching to see someone stepping up to a need that's been expressed. We need more of this kind of thing. Thank you to all that have helped out! God bless you Sandra and I hope you can get out sometime soon.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------

